# nach vs. in - vs. auf (Richtung/Ort)



## hellen-oz

I am stuck with the prepositions 'nach' and 'in'. I thought that I could only use " nach ' with countries and cities when I describe a direction. For example: "Mein Freund fährt nach Polen." But today I saw in my book: "He fährt in die Schweiz" or "Er fährt in die Ukraine".

But I still dont understnad if I always can  use both of those prepositions when I talk about countries.

Er fährt in die Ukraine oder-Er fährt nach die Ukraine

Er fährt in Duetschland oder-Er fährt nach Deutschland

Peter fährt in den Lebanon oder-Peter fährt nach den Lebanon

Sie fahren in den Irak oder-Sie fahren nach den Irak


----------



## berndf

There is no logic behind this. You just have to learn it case by case. Some country names are used *with the definite article* like _*die* Schweiz_ and there you say _*in die* Schweiz_ and same country names are used *without definite article*, like_ Deutschland_, and there you say _*nach* Deutschland_.


----------



## severin83

This seems pretty obvious to me:
If the name of the country requires article (such as die Schweiz, die Ukraine,...) you have to use "in", otherwise only "nach" is possible.
So it's
Er fährt in die Ukraine
Er fährt nach Deutschland
... in den L*i*banon
... in den Irak
... nach Ungarn
... nach Tschechien
... in die tschechische Republik

lg


----------



## berndf

Sure, but there is no general logic as to when to use the definite article and when not.


----------



## kunvla

Wenn Ländernamen sächliches Geschlecht besitzen, wird die Preposition *nach* benutzt:

Nach Deutschland, Polen usw. fahren.

Für Ländernamen, die männlich und weiblich sind oder in Mehrzahl stehen, benutzt man die Preposition *in*:

In die Schweiz, Mongolei, in den Sudan, Iran, in die Vereinigen Staaten/USA fliegen.

Für Inselnamen und Inselstaatnamen wird die Preposition auf benutzt:

*Auf* Mallorca, Zypern fliegen.


----------



## berndf

kunvla said:


> Wenn Ländernamen sächliches Geschlecht besitzen, wird die Preposition *nach* benutzt:


Das ist meist so, weil Ländernamen im Neutrum selten mit Artikel benutzt werden. Aber auch hier gilt: mit Artikel _in_, ohne_ nach_:
_In das Kosovo._
_Nach China._
_In das große China._



kunvla said:


> *Auf* Mallorca, Zypern fliegen.


In lokativer Bedeutung ja, als Ziel nein:
_Ich bin auf Mallorca._
_Ich fliege nach Mallorca._


----------



## kunvla

Ich würde eher _nach Kosovo _oder _in den_ _Kosovo fahren _sagen.
_In das Kosovo_ geht auch, denke ich.


----------



## berndf

kunvla said:


> Ich würde eher _nach Kosovo _oder _in den_ _Kosovo fahren _sagen.
> _In das Kosovo_ geht auch, denke ich.


Es kommen in der Tat alle drei Varianten, _Kosovo, der Kosovo_ und _das Kosovo_ vor (http://www.duden.de/definition/kosovo%3B).


----------



## Kuestenwache

Man kann sich einfach nach der Endung des Landes richtigen:
Das Land:
Deutschland-nach Deutschland
England-nach England

Das Reich:
Franreich-nach Frankreich
Österreich-nach Österreich

Die Staaten:
Vereinigte Staaten-in die Vereinigten Staaten

Die Republik:
Tschechische Republik-in die Tschechische Republik
Volksrepublik China-in die Volksrepublik China
Bundesrepublik Deutschland-in die Bundesrepublik Deutschland

eine Ausnahme währe König-/Kaiserreich:
das König-/Kaiserreich-in das König-/Kaiserreich...

Länder auf "stan", "en/ien" oder "a" sind oft neutral:
Slowenien, Kasachstan, Polen, Sri Lanka, Uganda, Ruanda, Arabien, Ägyptenusw

Länder mit "ei" sind meistens feminin: Mongolei, Mandschurei, Türkei usw

Die meisten muslimischen Länder des nahen Ostens sind maskulin: Jemen, Oman, Iran, Irak, Sudan...

wenn Länder mit neutralem Genus mit einem Attribut versehen werden wird wieder "in das" benutzt:
nach Äthiopien-in das, von Hunger gebeutelte, Äthiopien.
nach Taiwan-in das, von einem Großteil der Welt politisch nicht anerkannte, Taiwan. (wobei in dem Beispiel wohl eher "nach Taiwan, das von einem ..." sagen würde.


----------



## kunvla

Laut Duden sind Dubai, Bahrain, Arabien, Ägypten sächlich.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Stimmt mein Fehler, eigentlich hatte ich Ägypten und Arabien schon bei den Ländern mit "en/ien" einsortiert.


----------



## Hutschi

kunvla said:


> *Auf* Mallorca, Zypern fliegen.


 
This is either wrong or only correct in regional colloquial usage.

However "auf etwas zufliegen" is possible, but this gives the direction, not necessarily the destination.


Ich gehe/fliege/fahre auf etwas/auf einen Ort zu.


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> *Auf* Mallorca, Zypern fliegen.



Ja, da hab ich mich vertan, weil ich grade überlege, wo ich meinen Urlaub in Juni mache,
hier:
Ostern: Familien fliegen *auf* die Kanaren 
http://www.drv.de/drv/der-drv/aktuelles/detail.html?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=4073&cHash=c2b4e69311
oder da:
Pauschalreisen *auf* die Karibischen Inseln
http://www.weltweit-urlaub.de/karibik/santa-lucia/


----------



## kunvla

Hutschi said:


> This is either wrong or only correct in regional colloquial usage.
> 
> However "auf etwas zufliegen" is possible, but this gives the direction, not necessarily the destination.
> 
> 
> Ich gehe/fliege/fahre auf etwas/auf einen Ort zu.




  Nicht unbedingt mit zu:
*b)*  /_bezeichnet die auf ein Ziel gerichtete Vorwärtsbewegung/ in Richtung_: a. eine Stadt marschieren; /_häufig in Verbindung mit_ zu/ a. jmdn. zugehen, zukommen, zutreten; a. etw. zusteuern;  Seemannsspr.  aufs Ufer, a. die Küste (zu)halten⌉; auf das Gerichtsgebäude zu bewegt sich eine Menge Brecht _Rundköpfe_ 4: daß man jahrelang auf ein Ziel hinleben kann I. Seidel _Tor_ 365
 http://www.dwds.de/?kompakt=1&sh=1&qu=auf


102 Piloten fliegen auf Tempelhof
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitung/archiv/.bin/dump.fcgi/2007/0917/berlin/0037/index.html

Immer mehr Passagiere fliegen auf Berlin
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article973313/Immer_mehr_Passagiere_fliegen_auf_Berlin.html


----------



## kunvla

Hier ist noch was mit *auf*:

Reise von EU-Botschaftern *auf* die Krim
http://www.kiew.diplo.de/Vertretung/kiew/de/03/AI__2009/Reise__EU__Botschafter__Krim.html

Studien- und Begegnungsfahrt nach Simferopol *auf* die Krim (Ukraine)
http://www.ekieppelheim.de/content/e7/e3278/


----------



## sokol

kunvla said:


> Immer mehr Passagiere fliegen auf Berlin
> http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article973313/Immer_mehr_Passagiere_fliegen_auf_Berlin.html


In diesem Fall finde ich "auf" sehr ungewöhnlich.


kunvla said:


> Reise von EU-Botschaftern *auf* die Krim
> http://www.kiew.diplo.de/Vertretung/kiew/de/03/AI__2009/Reise__EU__Botschafter__Krim.html


Während dieses "auf" perfekt idiomatisch ist: bei Inseln und Bergen (so als Faustregel) ist "auf" durchaus üblich und gebräuchlich.

"Auf Berlin" klingt für mich demgegenüber wie regionale Umgangssprache, wo es alle möglichen Kombinationen gibt - mit Berlin kommt mir dieser Gebrauch komisch vor, hingegen empfinde "auf Linz" als völlig normal: der Gebrauch ist also jedenfalls lexikalisiert (und das, was als "richtig" empfunden wird, kann je nach Region abweichen ).


----------



## mannibreuckmann

"Immer mehr Passagiere fliegen auf Berlin" ist ein Wortspiel.

"auf etwas fliegen" - etwas gut finden

Natürlich heißt es eigentlich "nach Berlin".


----------



## Kuestenwache

Interessanter Weise ist es bei Ereignissen so, dass auch oft "auf" mit einem Städtenamen benutzt wird: "Unser Verein spielt am Wochenende auf München", "Meine Lieblingsbad hat demnächst ein Konzert auf Köln", "Die Schule veranstaltet am Wochenede eine Fahrt auf Berlin um den Bundestag zu besichtigen".


----------



## Hutschi

kunvla said:


> 102 Piloten fliegen auf Tempelhof
> http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitung/archiv/.bin/dump.fcgi/2007/0917/berlin/0037/index.html
> 
> Immer mehr Passagiere fliegen auf Berlin
> http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article973313/Immer_mehr_Passagiere_fliegen_auf_Berlin.html



Ist das eine regionale Besonderheit (als Richtungsangabe)?  
Für mich klingt es falsch.

Richtig klingt dagegen: "Sie fliegen auf den Berliner Flughafen." Ich würde "zum" vorziehen, sehe aber nicht, dass "auf" hier falsch ist.

Und als Redewendung gibt es: "Sie fliegen auf die Nase."

"Sie fliegen auf Berlin" als Redewendung kenne ich ebenfalls. (Sie sind vernarrt in Berlin, sie lieben Berlin.)


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> In diesem Fall finde ich "auf" sehr ungewöhnlich.


Wie Mannibreuckmann richtig schrieb, handelt es bei
_Immer mehr Passagiere fliegen auf Berlin_ und
_102 Piloten fliegen auf Tempelhof_
sehr wahrscheinlich um Wordspiele. 

Allerdings ist in älterer Sprache auf als Präposition des Ziels verbreiterter als heute. Wir sagen noch auf die Jagt gehen aber Grimm zitiert Goethe noch mit den folgenden Beispielen, die man heute wohl nur noch in dialektnaher Sprache findet:


> sein leben geht schon aufs ende (_zu ende_); der wein geht auf die neige; es geht stark auf die nacht.


Ausdrücke wie
_Er fuhr auf Frankfurt._
sind mir aus älteren Texten sehr vertraut. Dies ist aber in modernem Deutsch nicht mehr idiomatisch. Erhalten haben sich hier nur erstarrte Redewendungen, wie
_Er fuhr auf See._





sokol said:


> Während dieses "auf" perfekt idiomatisch ist: bei Inseln und Bergen (so als Faustregel) ist "auf" durchaus üblich und gebräuchlich.


Dass bei Inseln oder Halbinseln "auf" gebraucht wird ist an sich nicht bestritten worden. Es ging hier darum, ob auch als Zielangabe. Ich hatte dies verneint und gesagt, dass als Zielangabe "nach" verwandt werden muss, wie z.B. "Ich fliege *nach* Mallorca". Ich vergaß dabei zu verwähnen, dass - wie bei Ländernamen auch - zusammen mit dem bestimmten Artikel die in lokativer Bedeutung verwandte Präposition verwandt wird, allerdings mit dem Akkusativ des Zieles statt des Dativs:

Ich bin *in* Deutschland. - Ich fahre *nach* Deutschland.
Ich bin *in der* Schweiz. - Ich fahre *in die* Schweiz. 

Ich bin *auf *Mallorca. - Ich fahre *nach* Mallorca.
Ich bin *auf der* Krim. - Ich fahre *auf die* Krim.


----------



## sokol

Kuestenwache said:


> Interessanter Weise ist es bei Ereignissen so, dass auch oft "auf" mit einem Städtenamen benutzt wird: "Unser Verein spielt am Wochenende auf München" ...


Mit "München" ist mir das nicht geläufig; es heisst aber meines Wissens immer (und nur!) "auf Schalke" spielen: in diesem Fall ist der Gebrauch von "auf" lexikalisiert.



berndf said:


> Ich bin *auf *Mallorca. - Ich fahre *nach* Mallorca.
> Ich bin *auf der* Krim. - Ich fahre *auf die* Krim.


In Österreich sagt man durchaus auch "ich fahre *auf* Mallorca" (oder meistens wird man "fliegen", klarerweise), ohne dass das als Wortspiel gedacht ist; diesen Gebrauch würde ich aber als umgangssprachlich einstufen - was standardsprachlichen Gebrauch betrifft, stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## kunvla

Und  hier fliegen wir auf den Mond.

http://www.kindermusikkaufhaus.de/product_info.php/products_id/308


----------



## sokol

kunvla said:


> Und  hier fliegen wir auf den Mond.http://www.kindermusikkaufhaus.de/product_info.php/products_id/308


Auch in diesem Fall ist "auf" nicht nur normal sondern die einzig richtige Variante, "nach" oder "in" geht mit dem Mond nicht.


----------



## Lykurg

Ebenfalls möglich und gebräuchlich ist "*zum *Mond fliegen" (schon seit den ersten (?) Jules-Verne-Übersetzungen).


----------



## jokasta

*Moderator note:
This was the start or a new thread for the same topic. Threads have been merged by moderator.*

Das wichtigste Problem für die Ausläander sind,meiner Meinung nach, die Präpositionen,besonder die lokalen.
z.B. mit dem Wort Insel, gebraucht man die Präposition ''auf'' oder kann man auch die Präposition ''nach'' verwenden?
Ich fahre auf Kreta?
Ich fahre auf die Insel Kreta?
Ich fahre nach Kreta?
und wie werden die obigen Sätze, wenn es nicht ein Verb der Bewegung gibt?
Eine andere Frage:
Ich gehe aufs Gymnasium
Ich gehe ins Gymnasium
und wenn beide Sätze richtig sind, warum bei dem Wort Universität benutzt man die präposition ''an''?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Frank78

jokasta said:


> Ich fahre auf Kreta? Das "Problem" ist hier eher das Verb "fahren", mit dem Auto kommt man schlecht nach Kreata.  Deswegen klingt es so als man man sich fahrend auf der Insel bewegt.
> Ich fahre/fliege auf die Insel Kreta?
> Ich fahre nach Kreta?
> und wie werden die obigen Sätze, wenn es nicht ein Verb der Bewegung gibt?
> Eine andere Frage:
> Ich gehe aufs Gymnasium - als Schüler, der das Gymanisium besucht
> Ich gehe ins Gymnasium - als Besucher
> und wenn beide Sätze richtig sind, warum bei dem Wort Universität benutzt man die präposition ''an''? - der gleiche Unterschied wie bei "Schule"
> Vielen Dank!


----------



## jokasta

und wie ist es wenn es sich um eine Inselgruppe handelt?
Ich fliege nach die Seychellen?
Ich fliege auf die Seychellen?
Ich bin auf/in Seychellen?


----------



## Frank78

jokasta said:


> und wie ist es wenn es sich um eine Inselgruppe handelt?
> Ich fliege nach die Seychellen?
> Ich fliege auf die Seychellen?
> Ich bin auf/in *den* Seychellen?


----------



## jokasta

Entschuldigung,dass ich noch Fragen habe!
Ich bin in/auf Korsika?
Korsika ist doch eine Insel.Warum kann man auch die Präposition in benutzen?


----------



## Frank78

"In Korsika" geht nicht.

Man kann "in" mit Inseln nur benutzen, wenn die Insel gleichzeitig ein Staat/Land ist.

"in Irland",  "in Kuba", etc.


----------



## jokasta

Doch in einem Deutschbuch von dem Hueber Verlag steht der Satz: ''Auch in diesem Sommer sind wir wieder in Korsika''. Ist das falsch?


----------



## Frank78

Meiner Ansicht nach ja.


----------



## berndf

Im Prinzip würde ich Dir Recht geben, Frank. "Auf Korsika" ist auch weitaus verbreiteter als "in Korsika". Nur stellt diese nach kultureller und politischer Autonomie strebende Region Frankreichs einen Grenzfall dar. Zumindest dann, wenn mein seine Sympathie mit diesem Steben ausdrücken will, könnte man schon "in Korsika" sagen.


----------

